# Circuito de un afinador de guitarra



## elbasto

hola, ingenieros, jeje, necesito saber si alguien tiene alguna idea como hacer un afinador para guitarra crioola, necesito esquema de circuito, desde ya muchas gracais por la información. saludos


----------



## elbasto

hola, les escribo de nuevo porque estoy medio apurado, solo quiero saber si alguien conoce algun circuito de un afinador de guitarra, por favor lo necesito, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Adulandonos solo conseguiras: Nuestro cariño, Respeto, Informacion, Apoyo, Etc., Etc., Etc.

NE567 + Microfono Electret + Amplifiacdor Operacional

NE567 = IC Detector de tonos
Calculo NE567:   http://www.x-robotics.com/hardware.htm#


----------



## lost

Hola a todos, quisiera saber como hacer un afinador con un GP32. gracias!


----------



## walter_restrepo

A Quien Le Interese:

haber yo tambien me pase buscando como hacer una afinador, y llegue a una conclusion a este asunto, lo unico que necesito es un microfono y un PC, la solucion es conseguir una aplicacion por la web, yo la consegui en softonic existen varios tipos de afinadores, o usar el metodo practico para afinar a oido, yo ya lo solucione como dije:

Guitarra Acustica>Microfono Dinamco (o Electrec)>PC
Guitarra Electrica>Convertidor>PC

el afinador capta las señales atravez de la tarjeta de sonido

Suerte


----------



## alecmander

los afinadores no funcionan bien, yo hace años que toco la guitarra y ningun afinador me dejo satisfecho! recomiendo que aprendan a afinar de oido....chauuu


----------



## hipatetik

Yo estoy buscando para hacer uno pero con un PIC, vi esto en la web pero el µC no lo conozco y no se si se consigue aca en baires ni cuanto sale ni cómo es la interfase para programarlo :S

http://www.myplace.nu/avr/gtuner/index.htm


Bueno, averiguando recien encontre esto: http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/03/17/pic-16f73-based-guitar-tuner-and-preamp/ pero me parece que es cualquiera...
la idea que busco es que, el micro reconozca  la cuerda-nota, la compare con la frecuencia almacenada en la memoria para esa nota, y si es muy alta que active una salida (Led1) y si es muy baja que active otra (Led2)... y si coincide que active otra. Esa seria la idea, facil, dificil?...


----------



## pic-man

Yo intente hacer un afinador usando un pic 16f628 usando un cristal de 12MHz pero los resultados no fueron buenos. La programacion era simple, usaba el modulo CCP en modo captura al detectar flancos de subida y despues comparaba el valor obtenido con valores almacenados en la memoria pero nunca me funciono bien. Seguramente era problema de la señal ya que hacia sonar la guitarra frente a un microfono y la señal la pasaba por un filtro pasabajas RC y despues por un amplificador operacional para obtener una onda cuadrada pero supongo que la señal aun pasaba con ruido y afectaba la onda final. En el afinador que aparece en hackedgadgets usan un amplificador de instrumentacion para eliminar ruido, quiza vuelva a intentar hacer un afinador usando un amplificador de esos aunque nunca los he usado de manera practica, pero un afinador es un proyecto que siempre he querido hacer.

Tambien usar un NE567 como propone Fogonazo parece buena idea, vere si en estas vacaciones saco algo en claro, si logro hacer un afinador publicare el circuito en el foro.


----------



## pic-man

http://web.archive.org/web/20071105041929/http://www.geocities.com/rvotin/guitar.html

En esa pagina se puede ver la explicacion del afinador de hackedgadgets, use el archivo de archive.org porque la pagina original no se podia abrir. La explicacion se parece bastante a lo que yo intente hacer asi que no iba por mal camino. Quien hizo ese afinador limpia la señal con un amplificador de instrumentacion AD620 y despues lo pasa por un operacional LM10CN para tener una onda cuadrada. Tambien usa el modo captura del CCP de ese pic asi que no iba por mal camino yo. Voy a buscar el codigo de mi afinador para ver si puedo arreglar la parte de adecuacion y echar a andar el afinador.


----------



## hipatetik

Lo de fogonazo esta relativamente simple(comparado con lo del PIC..ejej) e interesante, la duda que me queda es que, el NE567 Solamente se dispara cuando la frecuencia de entrada coincide con la frecuencia a la que fue ajustado el disparo, no? Es decir, si es muy baja o muy alta no se va a activar, solamente si coincide, ¿por lo que no habria forma de saber si hay que ajustar o soltar un poco la cuerda (dos salidas con dos led, uno  para ajustar y otro para soltar)? Es decir, dada la entrada, los estados posibles deberian ser:

A) Ajustar ( IN>Frecuencia Guardada en IC)
B) Afinado (IN=(o dentro de un rango tolerable) Frecuencia Guardada en el IC
C) Soltar (IN<Frecuencia Guardada en IC)

El NE567 solamente daría el caso B, corríjanme si me equivoco. De todas formas la idea de hacer esto con el IC está mas que buena, y si hubiera alguna forma de lograr A B y C con el mismo IC o agregando algo mas, seria genial. Saludos.


----------



## atercor

Buenas! yo creo q si alguien va a tocar la guitarra, minimamente le pega en el poste al afinar. Con que la salida te tire afinado si/no ya esta  voy a probarlo a ver q sale. 
Saludos!


----------



## lapulga5

A lo mejor otra manera de hacerlo es mediante un convertidor frecuencia-tensión como el LM2917 (aunque es medio difícil de conseguir) pero por ejemplo una vez acondicionada la señal de entrada desde el micrófono probar por ejemplo con un "LA" (440Hz) de la guitarra bien afinada por otro medio y medir que tensión te está dando, luego hacer un divisor de tensión con un par de resistencias para un amplificador operacional como comparador, y cuando está debajo de ese valor prenda un LED rojo y cuando esté igual o por encima encienda un LED verde; y utilizar otro operacional como comparador inversor, de modo que cuando esté por encima de la frecuencia encienda un LED rojo, y cuando esté igual o por debajo un LED verde, o mejor aun, utilizamos un sólo LED verde con las dos salidas de los amplificadores operacionales a una compuerta AND, de modo que encienda cuando la frecuencia es igual únicamente (ya que es el único valor común para los estados altos).
Además de este modo seleccionando los valores adecuados de resistencias para el divisor de tensión podemos afinar cualquier otra nota que queramos. Lo único que le veo es que pinta medio difícil para que tenga cierta exactitud, la verdad es que ahora me sorprendo de la tecnología de los que comprás por menos de 50 pesos, que te reconocen la nota en un display LCD y además indican con una aguja que tan desafinado está, y si está alto o bajo.
Creo que como mucho serviría para un proyecto de hobby o de estudio pero sino es mucho mejor el que viene de fábrica.
A lo mejor otro método (que tampoco puede ser demasiado preciso) es hacer un frecuencímetro digital con un timer de 1 segundo bastante exacto, contadores de décadas BCD, latches de memoria, conversor BCD a 7 segmentos, y visualizar el valor de frecuencia en 3 display led de 7 segmentos y ajustar hasta que el "LA" nos de 440 o algo así, en este caso tendríamos una precisión de 1 Hz que para el oído casi ni se nota la diferencia de tono. También habría acondicionar la señal (transformar la onda senoidal que capta el micrófono, filtrarla, amplificarla y digitalizarla a una onda cuadrada para detectar el cruce por 0.
La verdad es que es un lindo proyecto, y no es fácil.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Acabo de terminar un diseño electrónico digital de un afinador de guitarra simple, con sus cálculos y todo...

en realidad no voy a subir toda la info porque como sabrán los cálculos los hice a mano en papel y no da para transcribir todo...

simplemente subo el esquema, el pcb, y los valores...no lo armé, todavia...no lo probé...no aseguro su funcionamiento..

aclaro: yo tengo un afinador digital marca Korg espectacular que afina muy bien...este proyecto es sólo a modo de aprender y comprobar.

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR

Hola DJ: una pregunta
en la entrada al Jack, los microfonos (sean electrec o dinamic o pastillas en las electricas) solo mandan señales de unos cuantos milivoltios, no seria nesesario un pre amplificador (se me vino a la mente con Opamp+smitch drigger)dando una onda cuadrada pura para ya testearla con el LM567?
la verdad no he trabajado nunca con el LM567, pero también me gustaria hacer uno con el mismo principio


----------



## DJ DRACO

se me hace que sería buena idea...podríamos implementar eso...lo que pasa es que Vin no puede superar los 200mV

hay que tener cuidado con el pre...a ver...tenes algo pensado ya?


----------



## zaiz

Hola Draco, no falta un capacitor a tierra en el pin6? es una duda. 

Bkar, en cuanto al mic, supongo que un electret funciona bien porque normalmente lleva un pequeño pre que hay que conectarle.


EDITO:
OK, Ya checando el cálculo, deduzco que el capacitor de 100nF que en el diagrama va del pín5 a tierra, debe ir del pin6 a tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR

Hola Maestros:
 puse el Microfono a Line-IN de la PC
..Y me mostro los siguientes resultados...todos al 5to traste de la 1ra Cuerda (LA 440 afinacion Internacional)---guitarra ya afinada

Con Acustica y Con Electrica (Modelo Stratocaster)

Bueno creo que el calibrado del osciloscopio ta mal..

Que Opinas DJ Draco?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Zaiz: el capacitor esta en el pin 6...y sí es ese de 100nF

ese queda fijo y vas conmutando las resistencias variables que se calibran 1 para cada cuerda

Bkar: muy buenas las imágenes...está simulando la frecuencia de tu guitarra o son tus guitarras en el osciloscopio?


----------



## zaiz

Ok, gracias, DJ Draco. Ya lo estoy conectando.


----------



## BKAR

No es Simulación, así se ve es espectro generado
Simplemente Conectar Directamente la PC a mis Guitarras (acustica y electrica)
se puede diferenciar entre el sonido de las frecuencia *natural de las cuerdas* y el captado masgneticamente por las *pastillas de una eletcrica*


----------



## DJ DRACO

muy bueno, estoy queriendo bajar ese programa...parece muy bueno


----------



## BKAR

Pense que podría servirte en el tratamiento de la señal... para el LM567.... por eso se me ocurrio testear la guitarra...Bueno el Programa para resulta facil y atractivo para el usuario... ya he probado varios programas asi pero ese es el que mas me gusta...(la verdad es parte de un osciloscopio casero)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

bueno no me construi ese pero ..me dio unas cuantas ideas..para hacerme el mio...

..el chiste es que la tarjeta de sonido(en pocas palabras un ADC) para no malograr tu pc o tu tarjeta en el Line-In un rango aceptable +-1Vpp...pero pobremente los microfonos de las guitarra a unos cuantos milivoltios ,por eso lo conecte directo sin problemas..


----------



## DJ DRACO

Joya amigo KBAR...lo voy a utilizar para calibrar el equipo.


----------



## rufusko

Refloto el hilo porque casualmente voy a centrar mi PFC en la implementación de un afinador de guitarra mediante un DSP (Con un par), concretamente el TMS320C5515. Os explico por donde voy:

-Inicialmente mi idea era hacer un barrido usando la FFT en las frecuencias de interes [0,400]Hz Mi primer problema fue que dicho DSP tiene una Fs minima de 6857Hz y un numero de muestras maximas de N=1024, por lo que la resolucion sería de Fs/N=6.69Hz, algo inaceptable para un afinador.

-Ahora estoy estudiando la alternativa de usar al algoritmo de Goertzel, que basicamente estudia las componentes frecuenciales una a una, y como hay relativamente pocas frecuencias que analizar de momento parece ser una buena opcion.

Estoy provandolo en el Matlab con la funcion Goertzel. Si os interesa subo lo que tengo para compartirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec

alecmander dijo:


> los afinadores no funcionan bien, yo hace años que toco la guitarra y ningun afinador me dejo satisfecho! recomiendo que aprendan a afinar de oido....chauuu



Totalmente en desacuerdo compañero.

Lo ideal seria aprender de oido, pero eso de que los afinadores no dan resultado......no es cierto afinan a la perfección, no hay que irse a unos de alta gama.

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR

jeje!! ni que tuvieramos oidos bionicos!!
..pero aun asi un bonito proyecto
aunque yo afino con mi pc en el peor de los casos, mi oído aun me falla....

aun espero una breve explicación sobre el menseje #25....que ese nivel de conocimientos rufusko...


----------



## nonten

Hola a todos,

Me presento: Me llamo Daniel y tengo 25 años y estoy cursando un módulo de grado superior de electrónica.
Ya he acabado el curso con todo aprobado, pero me gustaría subir nota y mi profesor me sugirió de presentar un pequeño trabajo sobre algo, así que decidí hacerlo sobre los afinadores de guitarra acústica, exacatamente sobre los LCD, regular LED type o también llamados aguja.

Así que antes  de empezar estoy buscando información sobre como funcionan estos aparatos, pero no consigo encontrar nada. 

Alguien me podria explicar, porfavor, como funcionan? Puede que el sonido viaje hasta el microfono del afinador, i allí el sonido se pase a freqüencia i el chip que lleva incorporado lo interprete?

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## crimson

Hola nonten, bienvenido al Foro. Te comento, antes de crear un tema fijate en el buscador a ver si hay uno parecido, y lo colgás en ese hilo, una para ahorrar espacio en el sistema y dos porque aparece tu consulta en la bandeja de entrada de todos los foristas interesados en ese post, con lo que tenés más posibilidades de respuesta. Te lo adjunto a ese hilo específico. Saludos C


----------



## nonten

Gracias Crimson, antes de registrarme ya busqué muchos posts relacionados con este tema de este foro (y otros), pero lo único que encontré fueron planos y formas de construïr tu propio afinador, pero no de como funciona.
Lo siento por postear en el lugar equivocado.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes
Una idea que habría que desarroyar.
Por medio de un cuarzo y divisiones, generamos varias frecuencias que coincidan con varias notas.
Selecionamos la nota que queremos, por ejemplo un La = 440Hz
Por medio de un "Comparador de Fase" podemos conocer si la nota del instrumento está por encima o por debajo de la referencia y lo podemos ver en un medidor de aguja con "0" central.
Una cuestión es que la mayoría de los instrumemtos de música generan ondas complejas por lo que tendríamos que realizar filtros digitales para seleccionar la  frecuencia fundamental de cada nota.
Una solución más sencilla y   barata es comprar uno ya hecho.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson

Se hacía con un "Generador de Octava Superior" un MK50241N, todavía se consigue... hablamos de esto acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/multiplicar-frecuencia-notas-musicales-39244/
Saludos C


----------



## SirPatrickWinslow

¡Hola buenas!
Como esto se trata de un proyecto para mi carrera, voy a seguir el esquema que he encontrado en el foro para este tipo de casos.
*1)*Se trata de un proyecto para la asignatura de Instrumentación y Control, en el que teníamos que elegir libremente un sensor y desarrollar un trabajo sobre el. Yo elegí un *afinador de guitarra*, porque pensé que sería sencillo y se adaptaría a lo que he aprendido(jeje)
*2)*En este proyecto tenemos que determinar el *esquema eléctrico* de nuestro sensor y desarrollar aspectos importantes sobre él (ya sabeis típico powerpoint), yo había pensado ir un poco más allá y tratar de construirlo(no es necesario pero a mi es lo que me gusta y si es viable lo intentaré presentar junto con el resto del proyecto)
*3)*El fin de este proyecto se centra sobretodo en la toma de medidas de magnitudes (transductores, etc) adaptación de señales y visualización de los resultados.
*4)*Mi nivel de conocimiento de electrónica es relativamente básico, aunque estoy en 3 curso de Ingeniería electrónica, pero al tratarse de una carrera universitaria, lo que es cacharrear, mancharse las manos y afrontar problemas reales no lo llevamos muy bien. Somos más de números y ejercicios tipo en todas las asignaturas.
*5)*Apenas tengo idea de programar, pero no creo que sea muy necesario en este proyecto, aunque se utilizar PSpice para simular circuitos que eso si me podría ser útil.
Os cuento un poco lo que tenía pensado hasta ahora, después de buscar por este post y otros del foro e informarme un poco:
Lo primero que necesito es obtener el sonido de la guitarra, que he leído que un *micrófono electret* me puede servir.
Necesitaría *acondicionar esta onda* obtenida por el micrófono (quitarle ruido, tal vez deshacerme de los armónicos, básicamente buscar la frecuencia principal)
Utilizar* dos OPAMPS como comparadores*, de estos que tu les das una frecuencia y dan salida alta si la Vin es mayor y salida baja si es menor, y juntando los dos, poniendo como Vref en cada uno con un rango de un par de Hz y considerar que si mi onda esta en ese rango admisible está afinada.
Conseguir la manera de configurar el circuito para* cambiar las Vref* de ambos comparadores y poder* elegir así la cuerda que trato de afinar*.
Donde más dudas tengo es en el acondicionamiento de la señal. También podría ser viable olvidarse de la parte del micrófono y hacerlo con una entrada de *jack o* *minijack* desde la guitarra, es decir no es tan importante eso.
Muchas gracias de antemano. Pongo toda esta información porque por las respuestas que he encontrado quiero que se vea que no quiero un afinador de guitarra, ya tengo uno, lo que necesito es hacer uno partiendo de las condiciones de esta asignatura.


----------



## rubenchaco

En el Play Store del teléfono hay varios afinadores gratuitos,  Ya los Probaron?.


----------

